# Feeding Cattle



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Perspective from Pete Anderson a research director speaking at the Cattlemans College. Interesting.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/future-of-cattle-feeding-NAA-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice read Mike. Thanks for sharing.



> "Who gets to stay in business one day longer than the feedyard? The packing plant."


I had never thought of this before. The quote is from the article.

The packers have been trying to play hardball with fed cattle prices the last few weeks. Many believe the volitale cattle futures are manipulated with real no basis. They may be shooting themselves in the foot.

The packers need to understand that when feed lots can not make a profit they go under. Corn prices last year drove the finishing nails in the coffin of many struggling feed lots.

The packing industry seems to believe the resilient farmers and those along the chain will find a way to survive.

Feeder steers have gone from $242 cwt. a few weeks ago to $1.97 this morning. Lower feeder prices will will put cheaper steers in the feed lots and more profit for the packers. The rub trickles down to us, the small cow/calf operators scattered across the country.


----------

